# Amplificador Bunker CD-10000 Clase D , reparación



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 11, 2014)

Que tal compañeros, tengo un amplificador clase D el cual hace poco se me descompuso.
Es este:




































Funconaba todo bien y luego un dia por no tener nada que hacer  vi que su puente de diodos era de 8A , asi que decidi cambiarlo por uno de 15A y ponerle 4700uF mas por rama a la fuente, al encenderlo lo que paso fue que se quedaron encendidos los leds del panel, no vi cuales por lo rapido que fue, luego se quemo el fusible de el regulador donde estaba conectado, tampoco no vi si se encendieron en los 2 canales o si solo en uno.

Lo que hice fue desoldar los MOSFET que usa (4x IRFS4615) y medi continuidad entre su patitas, y dos de ellos daba continuidad en cualquier forma, los otros 2 siguian normales. Luego un compañero me comento que si se habian quemado los MOSFETS era posible que igual los drivers  (IRFS2092s).

Hoy fui al centro a conseguir 2 IRFS2092s y 4 repuestos de los MOSFETS 4x IRFB4227 , hoy llego a cambiar los drivers y los mosfets y ahora resulta que cada que conecto todo, me prende en el canal A los led de *CLIP* y  *SEÑAL* como si fueran conectados a 12v, es decir, con todo el destello, el canal B queda normal, luego lo apago y al medir continuidad entre los MOSFETS , siempre me vuelve a marcar continuidad solo uno, es decir, siempre al probar todo me vuelve a quemar un solo MOSFET, los otros quedan sin continuidades ni nada. Ahora cambie el IRFB4227 por uno de los IRFS4615 que no se habian quemado la vez pasada, conecto solo la alimentacion secundaria y prende normal como si ya estubiera y al conectar la alimentacion primaria, vuelve a suceder lo mismo.

Ahorita solo me quedan los 3 IRFB4227 y 1 IRFS4615 en buen estado y no se que pueda ser 

Espero me puedan ayudar. 

SALUDOS!!!

PD: En esta foto pongo que MOSFET siempre se quema:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2014)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Que tal compañeros, tengo un amplificador clase D el cual hace poco *yo descompusí* !


 


Que pasa si *en ese lugar* le ponés otro de los originales y el nuevo de reemplazo lo ponés en otro lugar ?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 12, 2014)

Jajaja , si duele reconocerlo pero si lo descompuse  , se ve que son super sensibles estos clase D , suponiendo que el rectificador hubiese estado malo, vean todo lo que ocasiono..
En la primer prueba coloque los 4 reemplazos IRFB4227 y se quemo el del lugqr antes dicho, luego en la segunda prueba coloque en dicho lugar un IRFS4615 y tambien se quemo, los otros 3 han continuado bien supongo yo, ya que ninguno marca continuidad entre sus patas excepto el que despues de las pruebas ya marca.
Antes de las pruebas los 4 estan bien sin continuidad y despues de encenderlo ese se daña, osea que la continuidad no es en el PCB.
Ahorita solo me queda 1 IRFS4615 para "ultima oportunidad" antes de tener que comprar mas reemplazos que sera en algun tiempo 

SALUDOS!!!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2014)

Entonces fijate los componentes asiciados a ese transistor , zener o capacitor

Saludos !


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 12, 2014)

Ya revise los diodos, todos don SMD y solo son 3 modelos, los dividi en "rojos" "azules" y "amarillos" que de acuerdo a esta imagen:






Los diodos marcados con un punto amarillo son 4, son estos:






 -Dicen "P042" y al colocar el multímetro en la escala de diodos y colocar la punta negra en el   cátodo y la punta roja en el ánodo, los 4 me marcan entre 0.493v y 0.495v . Supongo que están bien.

Los diodos marcados con un punto rojo son 8, son estos:






 -Dicen "512" y al colocar el multímetro en la escala de diodos y colocar la punta negra en el cátodo y la punta roja en el ánodo, los 8 me marcan entre 0.579v y 0.581v . Supongo que igual han de estar bien.

Los diodos marcados con un punto azul son 6, son estos:






 -Dicen "W7" y en vertical dicen "x7", se aprecia mejor aqui:






Al colocar el multímetro en la escala de diodos y colocar la punta negra en el cátodo y la punta roja en el ánodo, 2 me marcan 0.728v y 0.729v .

Luego, 2 me marcan 0.639v y 0.641v.

Y los ultimos 2 me marcaron 0.539v y 0.218v . En esta imagen se ve cuales son cuales:






Se supone que al ser mismos modelos ,deberían marcar lo mismo, no?? Abra que cambiar estos también??? 

Luego tiene 4 diodos "MUR120" pero estos no son SMD, y al tratar de medirlos , solo me marcan resistencias y en valores diferentes, pero estos estan conectados a otras resistencias y capacitores de poliester que van a GND asi que de estos no estoy seguro...

SALUDOS!!!

PD: Otra cosa que se me hace raro, es que al prenderlo se quedan encendidos los leds de SEÑAL y CLIP del canal A , pero al apagar el amplificador, estos leds se apagan lentamente, como si algún capacitor se estuviera descargando.. el led de ENCENDIDO se apaga normal, al instante.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 14, 2014)

Encontre tambien este PDF, segun lo que lei, los diosos "w7" son diodos zener.... ahora saber si los reemplazo o no, porque ese modelo en especifico tampoco lo encuentro.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2014)

Los zeners los podes medir .

No será algún driver del tipo ir2110 que se haya arruinado ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 14, 2014)

Recuerda que al hacer mediciones sobre diodos y resistencias debes  descargar todos los condensadores de las fuentes de poder principales y  auxiliares, so riesgo de medidas erróneas y daños al aparato medidor.

Verifica  todos los componentes asociados al driver IRS2092 del canal que  está con problemas, ayúdate con la hoja de datos también para  identificar las tensiones de alimentación del IC auxiliares (La fuente  auxiliar de 12V referida a GND es esencial para poder encender el fet  low side así como también el pequeño circuíto boostrap que implica el  diodo MUR120 en el pin 15 con referencia al output pin 13).

Para  guiarte con las tensiones, puedes usar el otro canal activo. Para no  seguir dañando nada mas, trata de intervenir +-VCC del canal dañado con  unas resistencias de entre 50ohms y 100Ohms @5W para no seguir quemando  fets.

Saludos!


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 14, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los zeners los podes medir .


 
Como haria esas mediciones?? Los desoldo igual???



DOSMETROS dijo:


> No será algún driver del tipo ir2110 que se haya arruinado ?



Pero el driver es IRS2092s no IR2110, o a que te referias ??



Tacatomon dijo:


> Recuerda que al hacer mediciones sobre diodos y resistencias debes  descargar todos los condensadores de las fuentes de poder principales y  auxiliares, so riesgo de medidas erróneas y daños al aparato medidor.



OK, los capacitores si los descargo despues de cada prueba que hago, ya que igual me da miedo que algun dedaso y se descarguen en mi, es decir, siempre los descargo, pero gracias por los demas datos que no conocia.



Tacatomon dijo:


> Verifica  todos los componentes asociados al driver IRS2092 del canal que  está con problemas, ayúdate con la hoja de datos también para  identificar las tensiones de alimentación del IC auxiliares (La fuente  auxiliar de 12V referida a GND es esencial para poder encender el fet  low side así como también el pequeño circuíto boostrap que implica el  diodo MUR120 en el pin 15 con referencia al output pin 13).



Me he estado guiando con este PDF : http://www.irf.com/product-info/datasheets/data/irs2092.pdf pero mas de este que incluso ya se ven los MUR120: http://www.irf.com/technical-info/refdesigns/iraudamp7s.pdf pero el PCB del amplificador parece ser de 3 capas ya que si le pones a contraluz, se ven pistas que estan en el centro de la placa, ni en una cara ni en la otra cara.... Ademas tiene algunos componentes de mas que los que aparecen en el datasheet, hasta ahorita he medido las piezas y parecen bien excepto lo del problema de los diosos y no he medido cosas desoldadas porque al ser SMD me da miedo arruinar el PCB o las piezas, pero seguire midiendo.



Tacatomon dijo:


> Para  guiarte con las tensiones, puedes usar el otro canal activo. Para no  seguir dañando nada mas, trata de intervenir +-VCC del canal dañado con  unas resistencias de entre 50ohms y 100Ohms @5W para no seguir quemando  fets.



Es decir, pongo una resistencia de 100Ω/5W entre +VCC/GND y -VCC/GND??? Porque es solo una fuente para los dos canales y si se lo hago al canal A , el canal B queda igual con las resistencias.
Si pense en guiarme con tensiones del canal B y medir las del canal A pero para exo necesitan estar encendidos y me da miendo que algo valla a pasar con los leds del panel encendidos... 
Ahorita acabo de conectar todo pero solo con 3 Mosfets, sin ninguno en el lugar donde siempre se quema, el canal A solo se quedo parpadeando el led de PROTECT y el canal B quedo normal pero al poner musica solo por el canal B no suena nada, solo se oye un leve chillido al ritmo que parpadea el led PROTECT del canal A.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 26, 2014)

Entonces, nadie conoce algun repuesto para dichos diodos??? No se pero con esas medidas tan diferentes siento que habria que cambiarlos igual haber que sucede, solo que no se como se pedirian esos diodos..
PD: Amplificadores clase D comienzan a ser un dolor de cabeza....

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## 18soundart (Abr 27, 2014)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Entonces, nadie conoce algun repuesto para dichos diodos??? No se pero con esas medidas tan diferentes siento que habria que cambiarlos igual haber que sucede, solo que no se como se pedirian esos diodos..
> PD: Amplificadores clase D comienzan a ser un dolor de cabeza....
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Pues existe la opcion de llamar a servicio de la marca BUNKER
yo tengo un ampli de ese modelo el CD10000 , 3 del modelo CD26000 Y 1 modelo CD40000 y hasta ahorita no me anfallado para nada, tambien tengo otros 2 de la misma marca pero de los primeros modelos que salieron que son el BK 6 yel BK 10 , a pesar que ya son modelos atrasados tampoco me an fallado


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 27, 2014)

Seguir adelante con la reparación por tu propia cuenta con ese tipo de equipos será difícil si no cuentas con los instrumentos adecuados y mas aún cuando hablamos de componentes SMD.

Para los Diodos Zenner, puedes intentar sacar uno del canal en buen estado y medirlo. También puedes armar un pequeño circuito regulador a transistor para poder saber cual es su valor exacto. Los códigos siempre varían de fabricante en fabricante y puede que no sea el valor que mencione X hoja de datos.

Desde ya, que lo que menciona Soundart es cierto, Intenta ponerte en contacto con Bunker, su política de garantía es buena, seguro podrán ayudarte.

Suerte y saludos!.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 4, 2014)

Compañeros, los diodos que estan en el circulo azul, los de medidas raras parecen ser zener de 5v ya que la placa tiene 1 punto de medida de +5v y un punto de medida de -5v por cada canal, en el canal B esos puntos si me dan 5v y -5v pero en el canal A me dan 8v y -1.4v.... y aunque al medirlos en forma de diodo me salen las medidas diferentes, al parecer en el CANAL B si estan los +5v y -5v y en el canal A solo +8v y -1.4v.....

Puse una letra a cada zener para explicar mejor:

Ahora, segun esta foto:





*ZENER A Y ZENER B:* Al poner la punta negra en GND y la roja en el catodo, marca +47vcc (la fuente es de ±47vcc) , y al poner la punta roja en el anodo, marca +42vcc... imagino que el zener de +5v estara bien.

*ZENER C :* Al poner la punta negra en GND y la roja en *anodo*, me marca +5v y al ponerla en el *catodo*, me marca 0.001mV.

*ZENER D:* Al poner la punta negre en GND y la roja en el *catodo*, me marca -5v y al ponerla en el *anodo*, me marca 0.001mV.

*ZENER E :* Al poner la punta negra en GND y la roja en *anodo*, me marca -1.396v y al ponerla en el *catodo*, me marca 0.001mV.

*ZENER F:* Al poner la punta negre en GND y la roja en el *catodo*, me marca +7.993v y al ponerla en el *anodo*, me marca 0.001mV.

Otra cosa es que hay 4 operacionales TL082AC y 3 de ellos (encerrados en verde) marcan corriente continua en algunas patas:

El primero de izquierda a derecha marca:
  PATA 1: 8.5v, pero marca como si hubieran bajones a 3v y luego sube a 8.5v rapidamente
  PATA 2: 2.16v
  PATA 3: 4.4v, pero hace lo mismo que en la pata 1, baja a 1.1v y sube de nuevo
  PATA 5: 5.0v
  PATA 6: 2.16v
  PATA 7: 8.5v

  En la pata 4 estan los +12v y en la 8 los -12, se entibia...

El segundo de izquierda a derecha marca:
  PATA 1: 0v
  PATA 2: 0v
  PATA 3: 0v
  PATA 5: 3.5 mV
  PATA 6: -6.5v
  PATA 7: -6.5v

  En la pata 4 estan los +12v y en la 8 los -12, se entibia...

El tercero de izquierda a derecha marca:
  PATA 1: -8.4v
  PATA 2: -9.62v
  PATA 3: 4.1 mV
  PATA 5: 0V
  PATA 6: 2.5 mV
  PATA 7: 10v

  En la pata 4 estan los +12v y en la 8 los -12, se entibia...

Y el que no esta encerrado, marca:
  PATA 1: 0.4 mV
  PATA 2: 0.4 mV
  PATA 3: 0.2 mV
  PATA 5: 0.2 mV
  PATA 6: 0.4 mV
  PATA 7: 0.4 mV

  En la pata 4 estan los +12v y en la 8 los -12, se entibia tambien...

Todo esto, lo medi sin ningun MOSFET soldado en el lugar donde siempre se queman, solo hay 3 MOSFETS en la placa y solo parpadea el led PROTECT del canal A, en el canal B no parpadea nada pero aunque trato de probar el canal B como si estubiera bien, no suena. Espero realmente me puedan ayudar a repararlo... 

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## electroconico (May 5, 2014)

Ya intentaste comparar el diagrama del irs2092 y los componentes de tu equipo ??.

Lo mas seguro este basado en el iraudamp7.

Saludos!


----------



## sergiot (May 5, 2014)

Disculpen que me meta en esta amena charla, pero ese punto negro que tiene el chip de las ultima foto, ese que está enfrente del punto que indica la pata 1, que es?? no será signos de explosión, no?

Mas allá de toda está sarta de componentes quemados, por tu culpa obviamente, no consideraste la posibilidad que algo hayas hecho mal en la primera manoseada, la cual hizo que se quemaran los mosfet, y siga habiendo algo mal??

Un clase D, basa su complejidad en la detección del audio y no en las salida, no es nada del otro mundo, si se quema un mosfet es por que quedó polarizado a medio camino entre abierto y cerrado, es decir, no está ni saturado ni al corte, la rds es alta y la tensión es alta también y como consecuencia la corriente también y se queman, cuando funcionan pasan del corte a la saturación en tiempos muy cortos.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (May 5, 2014)

sergiot dijo:


> Disculpen que me meta en esta amena charla, pero ese punto negro que tiene el chip de las ultima foto, ese que está enfrente del punto que indica la pata 1, que es?? no será signos de explosión, no?
> 
> Mas allá de toda está sarta de componentes quemados, por tu culpa obviamente, no consideraste la posibilidad que algo hayas hecho mal en la primera manoseada, la cual hizo que se quemaran los mosfet, y siga habiendo algo mal??



El punto negro en el IRS2092 es una gota de "silicon negro", hay a estado desde siempre.

A que te refieres con "haber hecho algo mal en la primera manoseada"? , la primera manoseada solo fue cambiar drivers y mosfets, todo igual, no creo que el problema sea algun repuesto mal soldado, si es a lo que te refieres.





electroconico dijo:


> Ya intentaste comparar el diagrama del irs2092 y los componentes de tu equipo ??.
> 
> Lo mas seguro este basado en el iraudamp7.
> 
> Saludos!



Si ya lo intente pero entre el iraudamp7 y este hay piezas que sobran o que faltan, por ejemplo diodos o resistencias que estan conectadas donde en el otro no, ademas que el PCB del bunker parece ser multicapa ya que a contraluz se ven mas pistas aparte de las de la capa 1 y 2.


----------



## sergiot (May 6, 2014)

A lo que me refiero, según leo en el post, que todo funcionaba bien hasta que decidiste meterle mano y cambiar cosas para "mejorar" algo, no recuerdo haber leído que el amplificador no funcionaba y por eso hiciste los cambios, es así o yo me perdí de algo?


----------



## alexis y leidys (May 26, 2014)

sera que ese diagrama o de cualquier amplificador bunker se podra conseguir


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Ago 27, 2014)

perdon por revivir el tema ¿ lograste repararlo?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ago 28, 2014)

Pues quedo en que nadie me podia ayudar a repararlo y ahora solo lo tengo guardado esperando a juntar dinero para que me lo reparen los de bunker.
SALUDOS!!!.


----------



## Monty182 (Ago 29, 2014)

Por ahí leí un dicho muy cierto "jamás trates de reparar algo que está funcionando correctamente"
me parece que en algún lado soldaste algo que no debe ser(pista) y eso te está haciendo el corto que quema el mosfet.


----------



## Oufes (Ago 30, 2014)

Hola

yo pienso que la causa del problema podria ser la alimentacion del driver del mosfet, el IRS2092
El cual por una tension fuera de sus limites queme la salida que va hacia el mosfet, o la patita 15 y 12
las cuales son la alimentacion de los drivers de los mosfets, y al quedarse en nivel alto conducen y se queman.

si estoy equivocado en algo porfavor corrijanme


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ago 30, 2014)

Les comento que los circuitos de este amplificador tienen pistas gruesas y puntos de soldadura grandes, por lo tanto no "solde algo con corto sin fijarme", tampoco lo pensaba "reparar mientras funcionaba" , pensaba ponerle un transformador con mas voltaje para manejarlo mas cerca de su limite, el problema que siempre sospeche aqui es que el puente de diodos o los capacitores que agregue al filtrado pudieron haber estado malos, causando un corto y con lo fragiles y sensibles que son este tipo de amplis.y sus componentes, fue que me daño algo mas, algo que no he podido encontrar por falta de equipo adecuado (osciloscopio por ejemplo). 
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Oufes (Ago 30, 2014)

¿Tienes multimetro para medir voltage?

lo que yo te decia era que midieras el voltage de las patitas 15 y 12 del IRS2092
y lo colocaras aqui


----------



## anubis1982 (Dic 29, 2022)

Oufes dijo:


> ¿Tienes multimetro para medir voltage?
> 
> lo que yo te decia era que midieras el voltage de las patitas 15 y 12 del IRS2092
> y lo colocaras aqui


Disculpa por las molestias*.
¿ M*e podrías decir los valores de la *R*esistencia *R*19 y *R*44 y diodos *D*12 y *D*17 *?,* me *h*ar*í*as un gran favor*.*


----------

